# Meat market



## Tabbytabtab (Jan 13, 2013)

I live in eastern Kentucky and I was wondering if there are any meat markets close to my area that buy directly from the farmer instead of having to take to an auction?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Usually processing plants only buy in high volume as I understand it, but you can always google meat goat processing and talk to any in your area.


----------

